# Makita 12" Planer 6" Joiner Combo Model 2030



## Spokeshave2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Guys

I picked up this machine fairly cheap but needing replacement rollers. I have done a lot of research on the web so far & the best I can determine is there is 3-models. I believe mine is the plane 2030 Type 1. Anybody know. Also I need a manual. Other posts on other sites state the rollers are self seating. Whe I reoved the screw I had to use my impact w/a phillips hit. Bam & they were out. I have since put this machine back together but I assume the roller screws were tightened all the way but that does'nt make sence, since there are 2-heavy springs above each roller. That makes me belive the screws are tightened to a certain point to allow the springs to work????? Maybe being tough to removed the factory used locktight??

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## MrUnix (Mar 31, 2013)

The rollers sit in square shaped plane bearings that can move up/down in their mount.. but they are spring loaded from above to provide pressure against the wood being fed through. The metal covers that hold the bearings in place are fastened with two pan head screws each. Those screws are torqued pretty good and most people I've talked to have had problems like you did getting them out. I have found that using a phillips bit in a 1/4" socket wrench for leverage works well to remove/install them. There is no way to 'adjust' the rollers except one.. if you look at the plane bearings, you will notice that the hole the roller shaft fits through is drilled slightly off center. That allows a very slight adjustment to position, and both should be oriented the same way to keep them parallel. Other than that, there isn't much you need to do regarding the rollers besides keep them clean.

As for the model.. AFAIK, there were two 2030's made, the Type 1 and Type 2.. and the only difference between those that I've noticed is how the jointer fence was attached to the machine. Then you have the 2030N which changes the planer table support post arrangement (4 instead of 2). There is also a 2030S which is really a different beast all together. I have a manual for the 2030 in PDF format.. PM me if you still need it.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Gomikey (Jan 14, 2017)

Brad - Kind of an old thread but if your still there it would be appreciated to get a copy of the manual for a 2030, I just pick one from Craigslist and it would be good to have.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Stephen P (Mar 16, 2017)

Brad, if possible are you able to share a copy of the 2030 manual. Just like a few others before me, I just purchased a used 2030. Thanks very much.


----------



## hturner12 (Nov 25, 2017)

I would like a copy of the type 1 or 2 manual


----------



## johnkeen117 (Nov 26, 2017)

*please may i have a copy to mr brad*

i just purchased a 2030 as well .


----------



## psundstrom58 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Mike, your a popular guy, my retired luthier said I can have his old 2030N which needs new rollers and the switch worked on. Could you send me a copy of the pdf operating manual. Thanks, Pete


----------



## hturner12 (Nov 25, 2017)

I emailed Western Roller. Yes they still do the rollers $87 each. Phil was very helpful.


----------



## psundstrom58 (Nov 29, 2017)

I received this info regarding have my rollers redone by
Wood Tech Ent. Inc.
15 Khristy Scott Lane
Fairview, NC 28730
828-628-4414

We do offer recovers on your Makita 2030N rollers. They run $98.50 each. Our shop will strip and clean your rollers and re-mold new duro 70 (yellow) material on them. Original rollers were polyester. The new rollers will be polyether which holds up better to UV, ozone and will last a lot longer. Clean only with mild soap and water.

After you give us your info, we’ll give you the address for our recover shop in FL. They do excellent work and it takes about a week. We’ll have you reinforce your box and send them (insured) to our recover shop. He will return them directly to you.


----------



## psundstrom58 (Nov 29, 2017)

Now I need up to date info on the switch for the Makita 2030N. what I've seen offered on line as a replacement switch and advertised as OEM has fewer contacts then my switch. I've read where someone has taken there original switch apart and cleaned the carbon off contacts etc. but is a challenge because of all little springs etc.

then I've read where owners have just replaced with toggle switch and other variations
Would like to find a switch that would be wired up like the original.


----------

